# Green slime/growth removal



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Evening all,

Spent a good part of the evening sifting through back topics and googling for information. maybe I am using the wrong words, but no luck, so help would be appreciated.

The bright green slime or moss like growth that develops in locker doors, frame edges etc, which I remove periodically with water and a washing up brush, returns quite quickly.

Can I scrub this growth with a Milton and water mix to kill it or inhibit its return?

Are there any issues with bleach on the mastic, GRP sides, or other surfaces.

Perhaps there is a proprietary brand that you would recommend.

Thank in advance,

Davy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Clean with hard surface cleaner.
DAve p


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

50/50 mix of white vinegar and water. Apply with a cloth and leave for a minute. Rinse off with lots of water.

Remember to wear your Marigolds (gloves). If you have a cut on your hand, it hurts like hell. :lol: 

Mine has not come back in nearly 12 months.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*used*

I have used Envirocoil once! :roll:


----------

